# 100 Can Cooler Bag. Kmart Doesnt Have Them.



## stowaway (25/8/08)

Summer is coming around, and i can only fit 1 fermenter in my fermenting fridge. (which i use for my lagers) 

I am trying to get one of these cooler bags but they dont have them at kmart anymore (atleast not at my local kmart)

Anyone seen them anywhere else? I tried a camping store and bunnigns but neither had them.


----------



## microbe (25/8/08)

When I got mine I had to go through about 7 or 8 K-Mart's before I found one. IIRC I found mine at Lismore - I was helped by the fact that work takes me to lots of shopping centres. If you want I can keep an eye out for you and (let you know/buy one for you) when or if I see one.

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## KillerRx4 (25/8/08)

I spotted these yesterday at a Anaconda sports shop. On sale for $15.


----------



## stowaway (25/8/08)

microbe said:


> When I got mine I had to go through about 7 or 8 K-Mart's before I found one. IIRC I found mine at Lismore - I was helped by the fact that work takes me to lots of shopping centres. If you want I can keep an eye out for you and (let you know/buy one for you) when or if I see one.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> microbe



ill try another couple of kmarts and get back to you. thanks for the offer.


----------



## stillscottish (25/8/08)

I saw them in my local Bunnings last week.
Different brand -can't remember what it was, but they were beside the regular eskies.
A bit pricier though. $29 IIRC.

Cheers 
Campbell


----------



## andrewg1978 (25/8/08)

Big W sell these as well,

but personally i would not use these. Spend the few $ more on a 2nd hand fridge and a fridge mate controller and you will never look back!

Andrew


----------



## stowaway (25/8/08)

andrewg1978 said:


> Big W sell these as well,
> 
> but personally i would not use these. Spend the few $ more on a 2nd hand fridge and a fridge mate controller and you will never look back!
> 
> Andrew




I already have a fridge that fits 1 fermenter in it.. 
I dont have room for a bigger 1


----------



## kook (25/8/08)

andrewg1978 said:


> Big W sell these as well,
> 
> but personally i would not use these. Spend the few $ more on a 2nd hand fridge and a fridge mate controller and you will never look back!
> 
> Andrew



I've got two fridges and I still use one of these. They're perfect for doing ales in winter time. Just stick the fermenter in, wrap in a blanket and it'll keep itself warm enough (16-18) and steady in temp.

Frees up the fermentation fridge for two fermenters of lager 


They're also handy for a party keg. Fits a 9L keg, few bottles of soft drink and 2 bags of ice no problem.


----------



## stowaway (25/8/08)

kook said:


> I've got two fridges and I still use one of these. They're perfect for doing ales in winter time. Just stick the fermenter in, wrap in a blanket and it'll keep itself warm enough (16-18) and steady in temp.
> 
> Frees up the fermentation fridge for two fermenters of lager
> 
> ...




I was more thinking of ales in summer time with Rotating Ice day and night.


----------



## braufrau (25/8/08)

My poor old carboard box that I do my fermenting in has seen better days.
I'll have to go and get another one soon, since I get them from bunnings, I might see if they have 100 can cooler bags in adelaide too.
But then again... cardboard boxes are free and well insulated so .... maybe not!


----------



## Fourstar (25/8/08)

not a bad idea, i was dreading the hot summer nights. also moving to a new place so i am unsure as to where i will keep the fermenter at a stable temp. thinking the laundry should suffice. as long as no one uses the clothes dryer in summer.


----------



## brettprevans (25/8/08)

+1 for using the search function. sorry but this had been covered a lot and a search for '100 can cooler' will bring up all the responses.

Kmart doesnt stock anymore. Anaconda does. bunnings does (sometimes).


----------



## stowaway (25/8/08)

braufrau said:


> My poor old carboard box that I do my fermenting in has seen better days.
> I'll have to go and get another one soon, since I get them from bunnings, I might see if they have 100 can cooler bags in adelaide too.
> But then again... cardboard boxes are free and well insulated so .... maybe not!




How is a cardboard box insulated?


----------



## braufrau (25/8/08)

stowaway said:


> How is a cardboard box insulated?



Corrugated cardboard ... just ask homeless people!

OK .. not the most brilliant of insulators but check this out ...
http://www.ceramiboard.com/

Quote from that site ..
"Corrugated cardboard possesses many features that are desirable in a building material such as light-weightness, stiffness and *thermal insulation* value at low cost. Preventing the widespread use of cardboard as a building material have been deficiencies in three areas, namely:

* strength
* fire resistance
* sound transmission.
"


----------



## drsmurto (25/8/08)

kook said:


> I've got two fridges and I still use one of these. They're perfect for doing ales in winter time. Just stick the fermenter in, wrap in a blanket and it'll keep itself warm enough (16-18) and steady in temp.
> 
> Frees up the fermentation fridge for two fermenters of lager
> 
> ...



Wrap fermenter in an old sleeping bag, keeps my ales nice at 18-20C. For lagers i use a dead fridge which at this time of the year is holding a steady 10C by itself. In summer i use 2L bottles of ice swapped morning and night. I have a fridge controller but dont use it..... and my keg fridge has been switched off for nearly 5 weeks now B) 

Dont fight nature dude, work with her...


----------



## braufrau (25/8/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Wrap fermenter in an old sleeping bag, keeps my ales nice at 18-20C.



Our local op shop is a great source of doonas, blankets and sleeping bags.


----------



## Duff (4/1/09)

FYI - I spotted these yesterday (different brand) at the local Spotlight store if anyone is looking for them.


----------



## BEC26 (5/1/09)

I went to my Spotlight (Taree NSW) and they had never heard of them . . .aaaaghhhhhh 34 deg today as well!

Cheers


----------



## QldKev (5/1/09)

Also try the BCF, if you really need I think one of the outboard flush bags would work and offer reasonable insulation.

QldKev


----------



## quantocks (5/1/09)

my local Bunnings doesn't have any and the KMart only have 75 can coolers. are the 75 can ones too small?


----------



## Duff (5/1/09)

BEC26 said:


> I went to my Spotlight (Taree NSW) and they had never heard of them . . .aaaaghhhhhh 34 deg today as well!
> 
> Cheers



Bugger.

The Spotlight in Cairns has a heap of pots, pans, glasses, etc. Maybe a different size store?


----------



## BEC26 (5/1/09)

quantocks said:


> my local Bunnings doesn't have any and the KMart only have 75 can coolers. are the 75 can ones too small?




I reckon they would come up to about 25l on a regular coopers fermenter. Haven't measured but have been meaning to . . . . .

a 75 with ice bottles and towel on top might do it i reckon . . .. 

PS Quantocks, how is the kegerator going??? sort out the gas line?


----------



## braufrau (24/4/10)

My cardboard box has well and truly had it now.
Does anyone know where you can get these things these days? Anaconda in Adelaide doesn't have them. I think the guy thought I was some sort of degenerate even asking for one.


----------



## stevem01 (24/4/10)

The 100 can coolers are/were made by California Innovations, 
looking at their Website they don't seem to make them anymore


----------



## waggastew (24/4/10)

I got a Smash 70 Can cooler from Bunnings (near the Eskies etc) and it fits the normal Coopers fermenter WITHOUT the airlock. This is not a problem for me as I have used gladwrap from say one without any problems. With the fermenter I can fit a 3 of 2L juice/milk containers with ice in them to keep the whole lot cool. I kept batches at 18 degC in summer with 2 bottles changed morning and night. I plan to use the same system in winter to do a lager at 10 degC

THis is the mob that makes them: http://www.smashenterprises.com.au/cooling.html

Maybe give them a call to find suppliers near you if Bunnings don't have them? Oh and make sure you get one with a zip lid, Bunnings sells a similar thing but its a collapsable tub

Stew


----------



## MarkMc (24/4/10)

waggastew said:


> I got a Smash 70 Can cooler from Bunnings (near the Eskies etc) and it fits the normal Coopers fermenter WITHOUT the airlock.



I bought 2 of these, currently using the 2nd (collapsed) as a lid. But its always there for my 2nd fermenter. Accidentally took a brew down to 12 degrees with a few extra ice bottes (32 in the garage at the time).


----------



## braufrau (25/4/10)

Thanks Guys! I was thinking of making one but if I can buy one .. yay.


----------



## braufrau (26/4/10)

So I went to Bunnings and they have a 75l party tub, that's 50cm wide and 39.5cm tall.
Its quite squat. And it has a lid.
Is that what you mean? I don't think it will quite fit my fermenterwhich is 46cm tal.


----------

